

Glenn Greenwald: Why privacy matters - tux1968
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcSlowAhvUk

======
greenyoda
This was already posted three times in the last few days:

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_month/0/Why%20privacy%20...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_month/0/Why%20privacy%20matters)

------
tux1968
This is a very well done TED talk with convincing arguments. So clear and
concise I find it a bit embarrassing that they had never occurred to me before
hearing them said.

